

Apple Watch - antr
https://www.apple.com/watch/

======
antr
No mention on battery life and water resistance... Let's see what the answers
are when it comes out.

~~~
kbd
Pretty much those are my two biggest questions. Given that water resistance
isn't mentioned, I'd assume it's _not_ water resistant, just like most other
smart watches (besides Pebble) aren't.

At the price, and without water resistance, and given that it's guaranteed to
have worse battery life than my Pebble, I think this device is a non-starter
for me.

~~~
brador
Didn't they mention a water resistant speaker when talking about the
internals?

~~~
kbd
Possibly. I've seen some speculation based on a few things they've said and
based on a picture, but water resistance wasn't mentioned on Apple's site.

------
pulmo
> I’ll be very disappointed if this is just a device that shows a fake analog
> watch face, displays notifications from a tethered iPhone, and tracks your
> footsteps and heart rate.

John Gruber
([http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude](http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude))

Sadly it seems to be just that.

------
crazypyro
I made a comment in the other thread, but I searched through the entire
website and couldn't find how it connects to the iPhone and what the range is
on the connection. A lot of people are talking about using it for workout
stuff, but if you also have to carry your iPhone around with you, isn't that a
non-starter?

------
bebbs
I can't see how this is one of those 'category defining products'. Health
tracking, wireless payments, and the like are all okay, but don't inspire me
to buy it. It's also ugly as hell, the 'Edition' version is absolutely garish.

------
hexagonsun
Tin foil hat time:

with the disappointing battery life of the moto 360 revealed last week, apple
quickly decided to delay the launch of the watch until 'early 2015' to improve
the battery life.

------
paradite
Any official sites for WatchKit? I can't seem to find any.

------
kethinov
This is just as underwhelming to me as all the Android ones that were
announced earlier.

My wish list:

1\. Its own cellular connection (not tethered to a smartphone)

2\. Tactile (not touch) controls for music

3\. Waterproof (even for swimming)

Also to make it parent/child friendly:

4\. GPS for remote tracking kids

5\. Lock to the wrist option to prevent it from being yanked off a kid's wrist
by a predator

6\. Unrefusable calls from parents

Oh well, I guess I'll keep waiting.

First to market to offer all that gets my money! :)

------
acgourley
No mention of it's ability to be read in sunlight. Anyone have information
here?

------
fname
Was there any mention of how it connects? LTE? WiFi? Did I miss that part?

------
mattryanharris
Price for me is a deal breaker, can't justify it.

------
roadnottaken
Battery life?

